# HCG Levels and No Sac



## cd79

My wife had TV US done on Monday, no gestational sac, just some tissue. She was around 8 weeks pregnant. Got blood tests back yesterday, HCG was @ 5,000, and progesterone was low. She has had no pain. We went to the doctor because she was spotting and clotting, and she sensed something was wrong. My fear is that she could be ectopic, but I would think she would have had some pain by 8 weeks. Any advice or thoughts?


----------



## Kiki09

So sorry you are going through this, it sounds to me like a blighted ovum/missed miscarriage, I had this last year... are they going to re scan? My consultant told me that if it was ectopic I would have felt a lot of pain by 6 weeks...


----------



## cd79

They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?


----------



## animalcracker

cd79 said:


> They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?

With an ectopic and at around 8 weeks pregnant, her tube would have ruptured at that point and she would have felt a lot of pain and throbbing. I think the more likely scenario is that her pregnancy was a blighted ovum. This is common and occurs when there is a sac but no baby OR just tissue and no fetal pole/sac/baby.

I had a missed miscarriage last year (I was 9 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks and 3 days) - a missed miscarriage results in no symptoms of loss, but the baby has stopped growing.

I am so sorry you guys are going through this and know that it is common for HCG to remain high for a while. It will drop if she is miscarrying. They will test her HCG again I'm sure. Keep us posted!


----------



## cd79

animalcracker said:


> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?
> 
> With an ectopic and at around 8 weeks pregnant, her tube would have ruptured at that point and she would have felt a lot of pain and throbbing. I think the more likely scenario is that her pregnancy was a blighted ovum. This is common and occurs when there is a sac but no baby OR just tissue and no fetal pole/sac/baby.
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage last year (I was 9 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks and 3 days) - a missed miscarriage results in no symptoms of loss, but the baby has stopped growing.
> 
> I am so sorry you guys are going through this and know that it is common for HCG to remain high for a while. It will drop if she is miscarrying. They will test her HCG again I'm sure. Keep us posted!Click to expand...

Thank you. That is what we are hoping. We have a beautiful and perfect 18 month old girl, so I think that makes it a little easier to reconcile the loss of the pregnancy. But I am still worried for my wife. 

So it is possible that a sac was never formed (or had already been absorbed at the time of the US) and the HCG levels still be at 5k? The other thing that concerned my wife and I was that her cervix was still completely closed. So hard to deal with this, but we know first hand that it is all worth it.


----------



## animalcracker

cd79 said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?
> 
> With an ectopic and at around 8 weeks pregnant, her tube would have ruptured at that point and she would have felt a lot of pain and throbbing. I think the more likely scenario is that her pregnancy was a blighted ovum. This is common and occurs when there is a sac but no baby OR just tissue and no fetal pole/sac/baby.
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage last year (I was 9 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks and 3 days) - a missed miscarriage results in no symptoms of loss, but the baby has stopped growing.
> 
> I am so sorry you guys are going through this and know that it is common for HCG to remain high for a while. It will drop if she is miscarrying. They will test her HCG again I'm sure. Keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is what we are hoping. We have a beautiful and perfect 18 month old girl, so I think that makes it a little easier to reconcile the loss of the pregnancy. But I am still worried for my wife.
> 
> So it is possible that a sac was never formed (or had already been absorbed at the time of the US) and the HCG levels still be at 5k? The other thing that concerned my wife and I was that her cervix was still completely closed. So hard to deal with this, but we know first hand that it is all worth it.Click to expand...

It really is a blessing you have an 18 month old girl - it will help your wife heal emotionally much quicker I think. 

It's absolutely possible that a sac wasn't formed but that your wife's HCG levels are high. When a woman gets pregnant or if her body thinks she's pregnant, the pregnancy hormone starts to escalate. It can take time for the body to realize what is happening, stop producing HCG and those levels to drop. Of course, every woman is different, but your wife's miscarriage certainly sounds like a blighted ovum to me. Was her progesterone level checked too? 

When does she go back to the Dr?


----------



## cd79

animalcracker said:


> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?
> 
> With an ectopic and at around 8 weeks pregnant, her tube would have ruptured at that point and she would have felt a lot of pain and throbbing. I think the more likely scenario is that her pregnancy was a blighted ovum. This is common and occurs when there is a sac but no baby OR just tissue and no fetal pole/sac/baby.
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage last year (I was 9 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks and 3 days) - a missed miscarriage results in no symptoms of loss, but the baby has stopped growing.
> 
> I am so sorry you guys are going through this and know that it is common for HCG to remain high for a while. It will drop if she is miscarrying. They will test her HCG again I'm sure. Keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is what we are hoping. We have a beautiful and perfect 18 month old girl, so I think that makes it a little easier to reconcile the loss of the pregnancy. But I am still worried for my wife.
> 
> So it is possible that a sac was never formed (or had already been absorbed at the time of the US) and the HCG levels still be at 5k? The other thing that concerned my wife and I was that her cervix was still completely closed. So hard to deal with this, but we know first hand that it is all worth it.Click to expand...
> 
> It really is a blessing you have an 18 month old girl - it will help your wife heal emotionally much quicker I think.
> 
> It's absolutely possible that a sac wasn't formed but that your wife's HCG levels are high. When a woman gets pregnant or if her body thinks she's pregnant, the pregnancy hormone starts to escalate. It can take time for the body to realize what is happening, stop producing HCG and those levels to drop. Of course, every woman is different, but your wife's miscarriage certainly sounds like a blighted ovum to me. Was her progesterone level checked too?
> 
> When does she go back to the Dr?Click to expand...

Thank you again. We just got back from the doctor. Her progesterone levels were very low, which the doctor said was a good sign. Gave more blood, so hopefully her HCG levels will decrease. TV US showed nothing poking where it shouldn't, so the doctor was optimistic about that, but she is still not ruling out an ectopic. Cervix still completely shut, but we are hoping it will cooperate and allow for a natural miscarriage. And obviously, hoping that it is not ectopic. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## animalcracker

cd79 said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd79 said:
> 
> 
> They are doing another TV US today. I am just concerned that the HCG was still at 5,000. Also, that there was no visible sac. Could the HCG still be at 5K if it was just a normal miscarriage?
> 
> With an ectopic and at around 8 weeks pregnant, her tube would have ruptured at that point and she would have felt a lot of pain and throbbing. I think the more likely scenario is that her pregnancy was a blighted ovum. This is common and occurs when there is a sac but no baby OR just tissue and no fetal pole/sac/baby.
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage last year (I was 9 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks and 3 days) - a missed miscarriage results in no symptoms of loss, but the baby has stopped growing.
> 
> I am so sorry you guys are going through this and know that it is common for HCG to remain high for a while. It will drop if she is miscarrying. They will test her HCG again I'm sure. Keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is what we are hoping. We have a beautiful and perfect 18 month old girl, so I think that makes it a little easier to reconcile the loss of the pregnancy. But I am still worried for my wife.
> 
> So it is possible that a sac was never formed (or had already been absorbed at the time of the US) and the HCG levels still be at 5k? The other thing that concerned my wife and I was that her cervix was still completely closed. So hard to deal with this, but we know first hand that it is all worth it.Click to expand...
> 
> It really is a blessing you have an 18 month old girl - it will help your wife heal emotionally much quicker I think.
> 
> It's absolutely possible that a sac wasn't formed but that your wife's HCG levels are high. When a woman gets pregnant or if her body thinks she's pregnant, the pregnancy hormone starts to escalate. It can take time for the body to realize what is happening, stop producing HCG and those levels to drop. Of course, every woman is different, but your wife's miscarriage certainly sounds like a blighted ovum to me. Was her progesterone level checked too?
> 
> When does she go back to the Dr?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again. We just got back from the doctor. Her progesterone levels were very low, which the doctor said was a good sign. Gave more blood, so hopefully her HCG levels will decrease. TV US showed nothing poking where it shouldn't, so the doctor was optimistic about that, but she is still not ruling out an ectopic. Cervix still completely shut, but we are hoping it will cooperate and allow for a natural miscarriage. And obviously, hoping that it is not ectopic. Thanks again for your help.Click to expand...

You are most welcome. I am so sorry you guys are going through this - it is never easy. Your wife is very lucky to have a caring husband. 

Progesterone levels are low and I am sure her HCG level will follow suit. However, bear in mind HCG can take some time to fall for some women. Mine seemed to take ages, but it got there in the end.

best of luck to you guys!!


----------

